# Scarlet 2 yr old black maine coon



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name:SCARLET
Age:2YRS
Breed:MAINE COON
Colour/Pattern BLACK
Sex:FEMALE
Current location of cat:NOTTINGHAM
neutered: YES
fully vaccinated:YES
micro chipped:YES
de fled:YES
wormed:YES
Reason for coming to Rescue:CAME BACK IN TO RESCUE AS DONT LIKE BEEN PICKED UP
Are they used to dogs:NOT KNOWN
Are they used to cats:YES
Are they used to small animals:NOT KNOWN
If so how do they behave around them: e.g will hunt and kill NO INDOOR ONLY
Are they used to children:YES
if so what age:6+
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray.NO
Do they have any behaviour problems:NO
Do they have any medical problems:NO
Period of time they can be left alone:6HRS
indoor/outdoor:INDOOR ONLY
what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets.indoor only INDOOR HOME ONLY 
Their diet rc sKIN AND HAIR RC MAINE COON
What litter is used:SOFISTICATE CLUMPING
Donation required:£150.00
Web link:HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue
SCARLET WAS RE HOMED BY ME A FEW MONTHS AGO.SHE HAS COME BACK IN TO RESCUE AS THE OWNERS SAY SHE DONT LIKE BEEN PICKED UP :doh: AND CATS THEY HAVE HAD IN T HE PAST ALL LIKED THIS, I HAVE TOLD THEM NOT ALL CATS LIKE THIS I HAVE 2 LIKE THAT MYSELF. I FEEL WITH A BIT OF PATIENCE SHE WILL BE A LOVELY CAT

























HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue
E mail [email protected]
Thorneywood Cat Rescue
Contact Pauline 07813368242
RACR, contact Andrea on 05602383367 Pauline Assistant Manager
Home - R A C R


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I have'nt met a MC yet that likes being picked up, plod all over you then plonk themselves down when they are ready yes 

Hope she gets a happy ever after home asap  x


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

She looks so much like my last cat... but we have four large breed dogs and if she didn't get on with them it would be another bounce such a shame.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

How do you feel she will react to dogs?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi your best to contact Pauline on 
Thorneywood Cat Rescue
I just post them up for her to try to find them homes


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

She looks just like my Thomas - he doesn't enjoy human interaction either!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, Thomas! My fave cat. Is he still being a beggar?


----------

